# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  asdf

## Dogboy182

The other day i was on the freeway and i saw a guy with some norwiegan flags on his car and his license plate said "Uff da". what does that mean

----------


## BETEP



----------


## Friendy

::  Great pics, ВЕТЕР! Wonder what the police say. (though most likely they did it only for the photos)

----------


## waxwing

Hi guys.
What I can't understand is how many people drive around here in Russia sovsyem sans plates. What is that all about??

----------


## Alware

> Wonder what the police say. (though most likely they did it only for the photos)

 I believe one can register those plates with the police in the USA.   

> What I can't understand is how many people drive around here in Russia sovsyem sans plates. What is that all about??

 (Probably you didn't notice paper plates on a windscrean and rear window it's called "транзитные номера", but sometimes there's nothing)
Ask driver of a car why he doesn't have plates and you'll get one of the following answers:
1. He just bought it and the registration is still in process.
2. He just unregistered it in order to sell.
3. He just stole it  ::

----------


## Alware

> The other day i was on the freeway and i saw a guy with some norwiegan flags on his car and his license plate said "Uff da". what does that mean

 http://www.lawzone.com/half-nor/uffda.htm

----------


## waxwing

> Wonder what the police say. (though most likely they did it only for the photos)
> 			
> 		  I believe one can register those plates with the police in the USA. 
> [quote:2i1fat0x]What I can't understand is how many people drive around here in Russia sovsyem sans plates. What is that all about??

 (Probably you didn't notice paper plates on a windscrean and rear window it's called "транзитные номера", but sometimes there's nothing)
Ask driver of a car why he doesn't have plates and you'll get one of the following answers:
1. He just bought it and the registration is still in process.
2. He just unregistered it in order to sell.
3. He just stole it  :: [/quote:2i1fat0x] 
Or he'll just say ты ччё? пошёл ты! etc.   ::   but anyway you just can't do that in England, you'll get nicked straight away.
And yes I have noticed the cars with the number in the window. Well, a few anyway.

----------


## BETEP

> Great pics, ВЕТЕР! Wonder what the police say. (though most likely they did it only for the photos)

 Those are official plates. I can register such plate for me in Latvia (for example BETEP)  :: . It costs about 500Ls (common number 20Ls). I already saw numbers MOCKBA, KU-KU, CITROEN, LEEN, and etc.

----------


## Dogboy182

I have seen hundreds of pictures on the internet of plates like these. Lot's of them are not very good words though. And as for the police, unless they are russia, they probly don't care, or don't even know.

----------

